

PG's secret to essay writing - kentf
https://medium.com/@kentf/i-discovered-paul-grahams-secret-ca54b7e23dba?ref=hn

======
kentf
Would love to find out if this is something others do or just people like PG.

~~~
greenyoda
If you look in the "acknowledgements" section of any book, PhD thesis, etc.,
you'll find lots of authors' colleagues, friends and family members being
thanked for reading and commenting on drafts of the manuscript.

Doing this for an essay on the web suggests the author has real dedication to
creating a lasting work of high quality. It's probably not worth doing for a
daily blog post, since you haven't put enough work into it yourself to justify
asking your friends to spend time improving it. (If you keep pestering your
friends to review a blog post every day, soon you'll have no friends left.)
But if you're going to write the kind of longer (and infrequent) essays that
PG writes, it could be feasible. You just need to write stuff that interests
your friends enough to make them want to review your work.

~~~
kentf
Good point! Thanks

